# [Xorg] aucun contrôle possible (résolu)

## loopx

Bonjour, 

J'ai réinstaller ma Gentoo sur mon PC. Après deux jours de compilation, je suis maintenant sur cette installation (boot ok). Mais, j'ai un gros souci et je ne sais pas du tout ou chercher ...

Lorsque X démarre, je perd le clavier et la souris (bref, je peux juste regarder). Je ne sais pas du tout ou regarder, est-ce un bug ou autre ? Je suis en instable, j'ai un P4 2,4 overcloqué à 2.6 et le PC ne freeze pas, c'est bien le X qui perd le clavier/souris. Pourtant, j'ai repris le make.conf (ou j'ai forcer le compilateur pour du P4 avec cflags etc) ainsi que le meme fichier de config pour Xorg et les mêmes configs du kernel (mais en 2.6.29). Heu, voici ptet plus d'info :

```
loop loopx # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.11 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.3, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo i686)

=================================================================                                 

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0            

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 05 Apr 2009 13:00:17 +0000                                                

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p10-r1                                                                   

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.4-r2                                                          

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r8                                                                     

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.3                                                                        

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0                                                                        

sys-apps/openrc:     0.4.3-r1                                                                     

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.7                                                                          

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63                                                                   

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                    

sys-devel/binutils:  2.19.1-r1                                                                    

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1                                                                       

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6a                                                                       

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.28-r1                                                                    

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86 ~x86"                                                                        

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                        

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                           

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config"                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="fr"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac aalib acl acpi aiglx alsa amr apic asf ati audiofile avi berkdb bts bzip2 cairo cdrom clflush cli cmov cracklib crypt cups cx8 dbus de dga dio directfb diskio divx4linux dma dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread encode exif ffmpeg fortran fpu ftp fxsr gdbm gif glitz gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal ht iconv imlib iproute2 ipv6 isdnlog ithreads javascript jpeg jpeg2k jpg kde kdeenablefinal kipi logitech-mouse mad mca mce midi mikmod mmx motif mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer msr mtrr mudflap ncurses network nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp oracle pae pam pat pcre pdf pebs perl pge png ppds pppd pse pse36 pthreads python qt3 qt3supportqt4 quicktime readline reflection samba scanner sdk sensord sep session sndfile socks5 spell spl ss sse sse2 ssl subtitles sysfstcpd theora threads tiff tm truetype tsc tunepimp udma unicode v4l visualization vme vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xcb xine xinerama xml xorg xosd xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Une idée ???

EDIT: 

```

loop loopx # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

loop loopx # cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep WW

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) RADEON(0): DRI init changed memory map, adjusting ...

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_FB_LOCATION  was: 0xefffe000 is: 0xefffe000

(WW) RADEON(0):   MC_AGP_LOCATION was: 0xffffffc0 is: 0xf9fff800
```

----------

## thejack

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1 

AllowEmptyInput ... après je sais pas exactement si c'est une option dans le Xorg.conf ou sur HAL  :Very Happy: 

Ptet ça http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2008/11/30/hal-xserver-153-and-allowemptyinput/

----------

## loopx

Ok, j'ai trouvé, j'ai du ajouter ceci au Xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerFlags"              

        #Option "Xinerama" "1"     

        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "False"

        Option "AutoAddDevices" "True"  

EndSection
```

Alors, pourquoi j'ai du mettre ca et pas avant (alors que j'étais aussi à jour), eh bien, aucune idée (j'espère que vous en avez vous ^^⁾.

Donc oki, maintenant X est OK ... mais j'ai un souci avec KDM ..    j'ai configuré /etc/conf.d/xdm pour qu'il utilise "kdm" ... et lorsque je fais un /etc/init.d/xdm start .. j'entend bien que le X se lance, puis il quitte directement  :Sad:        et je sais pas ou est le souci...

Idée ?

----------

## loopx

Oki pour KDM, pas tout compris mais ... je sais que j'avais pas démarré HAL et DBUS ... :$

----------

## loopx

Suuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuper

KDM ne fonctionne pas, 1 touche = 3 touche!

Impossible de me logger, car si je tape "loopx", ca donne "llloooooopppxxx" ... Cool non ?   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Idée ?

EDIT: meme le backspace est répété 3x, impossible de me logger avec KDM ...

----------

## loopx

[  263.624900] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f81c2000-f81d2000

[  263.624911] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f81d2000-f81e2000

[  263.624922] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f81e2000-f81f2000

[  263.624933] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f81f2000-f8202000

[  263.624943] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8202000-f8212000

[  263.624954] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8212000-f8222000

[  263.624965] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8222000-f8232000

[  263.624976] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8232000-f8242000

[  263.624986] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8242000-f8252000

[  263.624997] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8252000-f8262000

[  263.625030] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8262000-f8272000

[  263.625041] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8272000-f8282000

[  263.625052] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8282000-f8292000

[  263.625063] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f8292000-f82a2000

[  263.625073] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82a2000-f82b2000

[  263.625084] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82b2000-f82c2000

[  263.625095] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82c2000-f82d2000

[  263.625106] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82d2000-f82e2000

[  263.625116] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82e2000-f82f2000

[  263.625127] X:2407 freeing invalid memtype f82f2000-f8302000

[  263.631724] mtrr: MTRR 2 not used

Une toute nouvelle installe qui fonctionne encore bien plus mal que l'ancienne qui avait bientôt 5 ans. Je suis ravis . help  :Sad: 

----------

## loopx

Saloprie de Xorg!

Ok j'ai eu le malheur (dans mon copier coller) d'activer l'ajout automatique des devices, croyant bien faire. Du coup (j'ai 2 clavier branché), il m'a ajouté 3 devices et répétèe tout 3x je présume ... GRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrRrrrRRRrrRRRrrRRrrRRRrRRRrRRrrRRrrRRRrrr

----------

## thejack

Fais tes modifications de fichiers par SSH ... port serie ... enfin tout sauf un clavier comme ça  :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

Salut Loopx, tu devrais utiliser la nouvelle méthode de configuration des périphériques avec Xorg-Server 1.5.

Tout se passe dans un seul fichier .fdi et par la suite, ton fichier /etc/X11/xorg.conf est presque vide.

Tu peux regarder le guide de migration ici : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/index.php?page=docs&v=507

Tu n'est pas le premier et surtout pas le dernier qui va avoir des problèmes avec cette nouvelle version  :Razz: 

----------

## Poch

Pratique ce ptit tuto (enfin, pour moi qui suis l'évolution de Gentoo de très très loin, au moins j'ai les infos...)

J'aime surtout la dernière phrase "Vous redémarrez et vous priez"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## d2_racing

En effet, j'ai écris ce guide il y a plusieurs semaines, car puisque je roule en Testing, je me suis cassé la figure  :Razz: 

Enfin, j'aime bien documenter à fond un sujet, car parfois les Devs de Gentoo prennent pour acquis que tout le monde connait à fond un sujet et c'est rarement le cas si vous voulez mon avis.

Quand il y a des maj qui vont être majeure ou carrément quelque chose de big, notre équipe essaye de produire un guide à cet effet.

----------

## Biloute

Pas mal le pdf min tchio biloute.

Il y a aussi www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

c'est la commande

```
eselect news read 2009-04-06-x_server-1.5
```

qui me l'a dit

Par contre tous les newb et ceux qui vont installer X (et pas upgrader) vont se casser la gueule quand il vont installer Xorg en lisant le fameux manuel www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml

Sinon on a le choix entre installer X avec hal ou avec -hal (dans le make.conf) alors pour quelqu'un qui a un PC portable et qui ne branchera jamais un clavier ou une souris USB, quel serai l'intérêt?

----------

## Biloute

J'ajoute aussi cette partie de mon ancien xorg.conf

```
Section "Extensions"

      Option     "Composite" "Enable"

Section "ServerFlags"

     Option     "StandbyTime" "4"

     Option     "AIGLX" "0"

EndSection

```

ça active la transparence avec XFCE

ça active l'économie d'écran aprés 4 minutes d'inactivités

ça désactive AIGLX

Faut-il toujours le mettre.

----------

